# Fin Rot?



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello Everyone, I have a silver aro, his fins hav started deteriorating slowly. thinking it was finrot i treated him with maracyn, which didnt really help, i then treated him with furan2.. his fins are still slowly deteriorating. anyone know whats happening to him?? 

his fins are outlined with black instead of the normal white of finrot... 

anyone know whats happening to him?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Post a picture.. it's much easier for people to identify


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's not caused by fin nipping or fighting, then I'd recommend a big water change, perhaps 50% or so, add a bit of salt, and medicate with an antibiotic that is geared towards fin rot, perhaps Tetracycline. If he's otherwise healthy, I think that fin rot is pretty treatable.

-But I'm not an expert!


----------

